
Show HN: Convert Text to Image - appscyborg
https://textimagecyborg.com/
======
egfx
Try [https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai) if you want to turn text into an
animation.

~~~
appscyborg
This is unfortunately only available as an extension for chrome. Also let me
state one big difference,
[https://textimagecyborg.com](https://textimagecyborg.com) put user privacy as
the most important thing so : no tracking, no ad, no logging, no knowledge
whatsoever on who does what.

------
GrumpyNl
Simple js does that for you
[https://jsfiddle.net/8ypxW/3/](https://jsfiddle.net/8ypxW/3/)

~~~
appscyborg
Complicated prolog does that too. Spaghetti C++ does that too. This tool is
way easier compared to the method you have suggested. Just copy/past your text
with/without image and it is done.

